# safe handling



## saltysandman (Feb 2, 2020)

greetings all!

decided to start early with my brisket and didn't anticipate it being done by 1am. it's been in my box thermos till now. it's juicy as can be. almost perfect but it's too early. what are some tips to keeping it super tender and moist until 4pm. that's nine hours from now. do i just put in the fridge and reheat?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2020)

You can wrap it up tight in double or triple foil & put it in a 170 degree oven & it will stay hot until you are ready to eat.
Al


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 2, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> You can wrap it up tight in double or triple foil & put it in a 170 degree oven & it will stay hot until you are ready to eat.
> Al



brilliant. should i leave some au jus with it as well?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2020)

saltysandman said:


> brilliant. should i leave some au jus with it as well?


 Yes about 1/4 cup should be enough, but make sure the Au Jus is heated when you put it in the foil or it will cool the meat down.
Al


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 2, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes about 1/4 cup should be enough, but make sure the Au Jus is heated when you put it in the foil or it will cool the meat down.
> Al



thanks again al. done. now the au jus is in frig so the fat layer can harden for removal.


----------



## Jackson 64 (Feb 2, 2020)

saltysandman said:


> thanks again al. done. now the au jus is in frig so the fat layer can harden for removal.


Think we’re on the same schedule today. I’m trying to decide between tossing in the oven with the au jus or wrapping in towels for a cooler. May try cooler and if temp drops, I’ll transfer to oven. Thinking it may get dryer in the oven...
Good luck! I’m sure it’ll turn out great for you.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 2, 2020)

x3. I took mine to 206° and am letting it rest in a cooler. It got done around 10:30 AM (was shooting for 2 PM) and will let it sit in there for about 5 1/2 hours until 4 PM.


----------

